# Wow. My band just imploded!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Been sleeping all day the last couple days. Just checked my band email, and there's been a shit-storm going back and forth the last couple of days! 

Wow! Looks like it's over.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry to hear that bud!

good luck finding some new guys!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

what a drag - sorry to hear that.......I've been trying to assemble a new one myself........it's difficult man.....must be tough if you've been playing with them for a while


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well I guess I wasn't wording it quite right. The band in it's current form is definitely over. I'm just hoping we can come together for our regular gig next weekend so we don't lose it, then replace people.

Of course, I'm caught in the middle.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Without getting too personal or too specific (if it's inappropriate): 

What Happened? (if I may ask)

I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like Deja Vu for you man.


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

Bands implode and explode all the time. Its part of the business and comes with the territory. Hopefully the remnants of your Band will "morph" into something even better. Good luck.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

MungoJerry said:


> Bands implode and explode all the time. Its part of the business and comes with the territory. Hopefully the remnants of your Band will "morph" into something even better. Good luck.


Yeah, that's true. 

Don't want to say too much here in case a couple of them are lurking. Just really boils down to a couple guys not seeing eye to eye in regards to talent and effort.

I'm being wooed by both sides: find a replacement & keep the band together in one camp, and also to start something new with the departing member. 

We'll see how it plays out this week, but it would be a shame if all involved couldn't swallow their prides and commit to our booked shows next week.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

james on bass said:


> We'll see how it plays out this week, but it would be a shame if all involved couldn't swallow their prides and commit to our booked shows next week.


Ah, the tricky part--when egos get involved--hopefully that can happen, then you can move on to whatever is next.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Some people say that the life of a band often does not last beyond 7 gigs. That's not written in stone but it's kind of close. I think your band has exceeded the 7 gig milestone but as someone pointed out, egos or personality conflicts can spell doom. Unlike a marriage, where it only takes one to end it all, I've seen (and been part of) a situation where one band ends and some of the members go on to form a new group. I've never seen a reconcilation work, so I'd predict that your best option is to rebuild a new group.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My first band lasted well over three years and a 100+ gigs. The second one fizzled after a few months and two gigs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i discovered the hard way that discussing band politics and issues via email is absolutely disasterous. 

do it in person, always.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My last band lasted 7 years. It was quite an adjustment when it ended. Oddly enough, everyone gets along fine and always has with the exception of one member. In hindsight, removing him from the band would have prevented the issues in the first place.


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i discovered the hard way that discussing band politics and issues via email is absolutely disasterous.
> 
> do it in person, always.
> 
> -dh


+1!

I've been with the same band through 10 yrs and 3 individual member changes. Logistics are often discussed through e-mail (e. g. "hey, we just picked up a new gig for Aug the whatever", "Sorry, busy Tuesday - wanna practice Thurs instead?"), but never serious issues. I've even been mid-way through writing an e-mail, scrapped it and picked up the phone. Even that works better than text (very unforgiving).

W


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i discovered the hard way that discussing band politics and issues via email is absolutely disasterous.
> 
> do it in person, always.
> 
> -dh



Very true, but we are a 5 piece band, living in 5 different cities throughout SW Ontario, and 2 of us work shift work.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had bands fizzle before any gigs.

Or bands that never got off the drawing board--never got the right group together, at the same time.

I've had people move away, some serious but others not, some more into other stuff, people leave to join a band that's already gigging, etc, etc.

Not always ego or personality, but sometimes it is...

I've given up on others--I jammed with this one guitarist who had his previous band break up and he was starting to put it back together--but he was really weird--kind of freaked me out, in a wondering when the voices in his head would start telling him to do violence or too many drugs-so I had to drop out of that one.

I remember jamming with a trio that was looking to add a second guitarist and a vocalist--but they were so tight as a trio--I felt extraneous and told them they were better as a trio.

When I took lessons I was in one band for a festival where we kicked butt, and some people thought we should keep playing as a band--but the bass player wasn't into doing anything outside of lessons, and the rest of us were in other bands at the time. Too bad--that group would have been a good one, although we would have changed drummers.

I have a friend who quit one band when the leader kept changing the arrangements of the songs. Too bad--they were pretty good. He had another one implode when there was trouble with the couple that started the band. We were roommates at the time, and they practiced in our basement a few times--I enjoyed listening in. That can be a problem--when couples are both part of the band. I mean it can work, but it can spell disaster.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Of course, I'm caught in the middle.


That's because you're the bass player and good bass players are hard to find. I feel your pain because it's no fun going through the trials and tribulations of band politics. If playing in a band is one's main source of income, then it's whole other kettle of fish for if one member's not onside, it effects everyone in a big way. But if it's for fun with some extra cash as a bonus, then it's much easier to move on to something hopefully bigger and better. 

Our band has been together for a year now with about 15 gig's under our belt. In all my musical endeavors, I'm usually relied upon to take the lead, but with this band, I've been happy to sit back and let others do the managing. It's been a fun year so far but complacency started to rear it's ugly head the last couple of months. So.......I felt it was time to "stir the pot" and get the enthusiasm renewed. Of course I do it with the utmost diplomacy because band or not, they're my friends and I respect them.

It is fun kicking their butts though. 9kkhhd


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Should this band stay together, there will be a little butt-kicking at any rate, so this type of politics doesn't get out of control again.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Should this band stay together, there will be a little butt-kicking at any rate, so this type of politics doesn't get out of control again.


Now your talkin'. Go get'em :2guns:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Man, this is getting crazy!! Outgoing member won't return emails or phone calls. Looks like we're jamming Monday & Tuesday this week with a drummer none of us have met, just to save next weekend's gig.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, the drummer. Well, that might explain it. Maybe he broke off with his girlfriend and now he's homeless. He doesn't have anyway to return calls and emails now. Give him a week and he may figure out that a Bell Payphone is 50 cents now.

:smile:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh, the drummer. Well, that might explain it. Maybe he broke off with his girlfriend and now he's homeless. He doesn't have anyway to return calls and emails now. Give him a week and he may figure out that a Bell Payphone is 50 cents now.
> 
> :smile:


Maybe that's it!! The phone keeps spitting out his last 2 nickels.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

And you know - I tried so hard at first to not say we were having drummer issues. I've had so many drummer problems over the years, and this band was starting to really get good.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that....sounds like expectations have to be reset. Music is a business....just like a team running a store or doing s/w development or selling goods or services for a company. People need to know what their roles/responsibilities are and what is expected of them .

Q: who manages your band?

A good manager is the one needs to earn the respect of the other band members. Then, they set the proper expectations with each person, encourages positive results, and deals with "people issues". A manager needs to care about the people in the band/team and get them caring about each other and their common goals. 

Without this....you're just a group of individuals on your own agendas...and this is guaranteed to IMPLODE.

I don't mean to be harsh....but that's that way the world works...whether you're in a band, working for NASA or serving up fries at McD's.


----------

